# What is your alignment



## Jan_Hus (May 21, 2017)

We all have our personal politics and our beliefs, but how do we all align? DND has a left and right, plus an up down alignment axis to determine how good/evil and how devoted to chaos and order a particular character is.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20001222b

According to the test, I am chaotic neutral. So how do you align? Is the test accurate?

*addendum* as far as the philosophy of the site goes, I would say that we are chaotic good. We do "good things" while simultaneously spitting in the face of order.


----------



## Foltest (May 21, 2017)

I get neutral. I guess that fits me to some extant.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 21, 2017)

I got chaotic good


----------



## Zorceror44 (May 21, 2017)

I got Neutral Good, which is the same answer I got on a different test.


----------



## El Porko Fako (May 21, 2017)

Lol. I got lawful good. Don't know how accurate that is considering I'm on this website laughing at stupid people.


----------



## The Iconoclast (May 21, 2017)

I would think myself to be chaotic neutral.

*takes test*

Neutral.


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Black Waltz (May 21, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


>


good


----------



## Zebedee (May 21, 2017)

*Neutral Evil*

A neutral evil villain does whatever she can get away with. She is out for herself, pure and simple. She sheds no tears for those she kills, whether for profit, sport, or convenience. She has no love of order and holds no illusion that following laws, traditions, or codes would make her any better or more noble. On the other hand, she doesn’t have the restless nature or love of conflict that a chaotic evil villain has. The criminal who robs and murders to get what she wants is neutral evil. Some neutral evil villains hold up evil as an ideal, committing evil for its own sake. Most often, such villains are devoted to evil deities or secret societies. The common phrase for neutral evil is "true evil." Neutral evil is the most dangerous alignment because it represents pure evil without honor and without variation.

Put simply, I am a bit of a cunt.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 21, 2017)

Neutral.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (May 21, 2017)

I got lawful neutral


----------



## Army Burger (May 21, 2017)

Lawful Good for me


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 21, 2017)

I literally always get Lawful Evil and that's what others always peg me at. I strongly disagree, but I think it's due to the notion that "my country right or wrong" is stereotypically such an idea.


----------



## GS 281 (May 21, 2017)

Greater self-awareness through a website named "wizards"


----------



## RockVolnutt (May 21, 2017)

Neutral Good


----------



## God of Nothing (May 21, 2017)

I got Chaotic Evil which is surprising.


----------



## ADHD (May 22, 2017)

Neutral.


----------



## Melkor (May 22, 2017)

Lawful Neutral. Not much of a surprise to me.
Though if my posts on this site influence it, I'm probably a Lawful... Evil? Maybe?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 22, 2017)

Lawful Neutral?


----------



## TheImportantFart (May 22, 2017)

True Neutral. My answers were all over the map so that's probably why.


----------



## Lackadaisy (May 22, 2017)

Chaotic Neutral. I follow the laws in deed, but not in spirit, I guess. But I think "Lazy Neutral" is more my style.


----------



## Mimic (May 22, 2017)

Chaotic Neutral, though I retook it and got Neutral.


----------



## Mr. Fister (May 22, 2017)

I got choatic good.


----------



## Lokamayadon (May 22, 2017)

I got Neutral, I was being reasonable about being society so I got neutral on that axis and I probably got neutral on the good-evil one because I took too many cowardly choice even if I avoided being opportunistic.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (May 24, 2017)

I got Chaotic Evil, but I'm not 100% sure if that would be accurate for me.


----------



## Duke Nukem (May 24, 2017)

Looks like I'm Chaotic Neutral. I changed a couple of answers and got Chaotic Good, so it's kind of up in the air.


----------



## Brandobaris (May 24, 2017)

KF has evil people in it.  Who knew?


----------



## As The Driven Snow (May 27, 2017)

Neutral. I do remember taking a different one of these and being categorized as slightly evil.


----------



## Lorento (May 27, 2017)

Lawful Neutral.

God I'm dull.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 27, 2017)

I got true neutral.

But I can't be the only person who never cared for the deterministic manner that dnd handles characterization. It just makes characters so much less interesting. Though it's fun to watch dnd spergs start stimming because you make a character do something that doesn't fit their precious alignment.


----------



## AnOminous (May 27, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> I got true neutral.
> 
> But I can't be the only person who never cared for the deterministic manner that dnd handles characterization. It just makes characters so much less interesting. Though it's fun to watch dnd spergs start stimming because you make a character do something that doesn't fit their precious alignment.



In theory, these alignments should just represent the predominant traits of the character.  Otherwise you get these autistic, edgy Chaotic Evil characters who literally don't do anything that isn't evil, or almost as annoying, Lawful Good types who are insufferable goody two-shoes  types at all times.  While there is some room for characters like this, for instance, the Joker, the vast majority of characters are not going to be like this.

So maybe your paladin gets drunk sometimes and flies off the handle, or your mostly villainous guy sometimes actually does something benevolent.

People are complicated.  Some have noted that successful entrepreneurs often have a lot of the same character traits as sociopaths, in that they're generally willing to sacrifice the interests of others for their goals without much regret, among other things.  The difference is when Jeffrey Dahmer is done, you have a pile of murder victims, but when J. P. Morgan or Steve Jobs are done, you have a railroad across the country, or a huge business empire.

So it's difficult to say these people could be "evil" or some really vague "alignment" when they actually do things with good results.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (May 27, 2017)

Lawful Evil.
Hooray for bureaucrats!


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (May 27, 2017)

I got Lawful Neutral


----------



## nice (May 27, 2017)

I got Chaotic Neutral.

That seems accurate for me.


----------



## Lensherr (May 28, 2017)

> *Neutral*
> 
> A neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. She doesn’t feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most neutrality is a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil. After all, she would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, she’s not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. The common phrase for neutral is "true neutral." Neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 28, 2017)

See, if this definition means "true neutral" in dnd then I think every creative character should be true neutral. If someone creates a "lawful evil" orc or dwarf or whatever, I already know how they're going to play that character in every situation.


----------



## bbpoison (May 28, 2017)

Neutral

Probably because all the questions were mostly  unrelatable. I dont care about politics or community or people I don't know. I don't really have any motivational to gain wealth or to help people or to lie or tell the truth. My beliefs died a while back. I never had any dreams and I 'll succumb to however I'm feeling in the situation. Whether it is to escape or get it over it or just feeling my way through a path. There is no wrong path. For me being neutral is either being broken or having my own internal mechanism to respond to the tone of the environment. If I had close friends I'd probably never betray them. But if they ever betray me I would probably drop them into the abyss and if I chosed to continue being friends with them it would be broken until it fell apart. It definitely isn't some middle way enlightenment. It's a completely self-absorbed process of self-expression that could be genocidal or happy-go lucky or completely esoteric depending on the path that existence takes me.


----------



## PerishableDryGoods (Jun 2, 2017)

id say most people would reasonably fall under true neutral irl


----------



## ASoulMan (Jun 2, 2017)

Neutral Good


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> While there is some room for characters like this, for instance, the Joker, the vast majority of characters are not going to be like this.


See, I always play a character that's joker-esque, but I'm still just neutral. And I play that way to throw an interesting wrench into the gears, but I don't screw over my party members or the plot just because.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> See, I always play a character that's joker-esque, but I'm still just neutral. And I play that way to throw an interesting wrench into the gears, but I don't screw over my party members or the plot just because.



The Joker is always at the very least chaotic, though.  That's probably more important to the character than evil.  

For instance, this scene is chaotic Joker at its best.  Why did he do that?  Who cares?  He doesn't.






It's hard to have a character like this who isn't disruptive, though, unless the scenario is actually planned to some extent around him.


----------



## DingBat (Jun 3, 2017)

*Neutral Good*

A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. The common phrase for neutral good is "true good." Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias toward or against order.

... but I still prefer going with chaotic neutral. It gives me greater flexibility without the endless "you can't do that, you're supposed to be playing a *insert alignment here* character!" of certain party members, they'll screech about it all night and it ruins a perfectly good game.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The Joker is always at the very least chaotic, though. That's probably more important to the character than evil.


I don't mean to imply I play a hard joker. I just like to fuck with shit whenever it becomes evident that the DM or other players aren't really sure where to proceed.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Jun 5, 2017)

this stupid ass game said:
			
		

> *Chaotic Good*
> 
> A chaotic good character acts as his conscience directs him with little regard for what others expect of him. He makes his own way, but he’s kind and benevolent. He believes in goodness and right but has little use for laws and regulations. He hates it when people try to intimidate others and tell them what to do. He follows his own moral compass, which, although good, may not agree with that of society. Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit.


hopefully this isn't too mary sue-ish


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 5, 2017)

Neutral Good. Sounds about right.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2017)

I also took this dumb quiz.  

Neutral Evil.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I also took this dumb quiz.
> 
> Neutral Evil.


Dick


----------



## NimertiS (Jun 7, 2017)

Chaotic Neutral. Duuuh

<---------

edit: Actually, this test just informed me I'm *chaotic evil.*

I swear I was not being edgy and shit


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Jun 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I also took this dumb quiz.
> 
> Neutral Evil.


If anything you strike me as Lawful Neutral more than anything else honestly.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 8, 2017)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> If anything you strike me as Lawful Neutral more than anything else honestly.



I don't particularly agree with it either.  I also did not go out of my way to give any particularly edgy answers.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jun 11, 2017)

*Lawfully Neutral*
Guess that fits me pretty much. Listening to orders, law and rules but maintaining an overall grey/undefined image.


----------



## Octopuff in kumquat (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neutral*

A neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. She doesn’t feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most neutrality is a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil. After all, she would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, she’s not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. The common phrase for neutral is "true neutral." Neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion.


I always try to look at every side, so yeah. I'm a strange mix of honorable and opportunistic. Guess all sides just cancel out the others.


----------



## lazerbot (Jun 14, 2017)

chaotic evil, but a year ago i got CN, and one before that i got NG. edgelord saga?

the easydamus version also pegged me as a bard/rogue class-wise.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Mar 8, 2019)

Neutral Evil, but I took the test again it said that I'm now True Neutral.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm Lawful Awesome and no quiz will say otherwise


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 8, 2019)

I got neutral


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Mar 8, 2019)

*Lawful Good*
A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to act. She combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to fight relentlessly. She tells the truth, keeps her word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 9, 2019)

Apparently Neutral Good.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 9, 2019)

Apparently I am Lawful Neutral.


----------



## AmokSweptMeFromMyFeet (Mar 9, 2019)

Chaotic Evil.

Just like my hero: William Atchison.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 9, 2019)

Lawful Neutral. I mostly try to follow authority to an extent and generally try to keep my word and be dependable.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Mar 9, 2019)

I was expecting Lawful Neutral. Results say True Neutral. I bet the questions about monarchy and courts pushed me away from lawful.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 9, 2019)

I got Neutral. I feel like I would have gotten Chaotic but I'm too willing to use or obey the system if it suits me. Also I'm not risking execution for money,


----------



## Ol' Slag (Mar 9, 2019)

Choatic Neutral.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 9, 2019)

Lawful Evil, Pretty much everyone needs to learn their place.


----------



## _blank_ (Mar 10, 2019)

Lawful Good, apparently. 

Damn sense of responsibility and wanting to see things through while expecting people to do their part. I better go set some babies on fire so I can earn some Cool Guy points.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Mar 10, 2019)

I got Neutral, which isn't surprising considering that I don't believe in good or bad within people to be a thing. It's better suited for fictional characters and such, imo.


----------



## J A N D E K (Mar 10, 2019)

I play Neutral Good characters mostly... and appropriately scored the same.


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 10, 2019)

Neutral.

Given that I'm a kiwi farmer, I'm not surprised. I laugh at everyone equally.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 10, 2019)

Lawful neutral, evidently. Does this make me boring?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 10, 2019)

Whatever the alignment of people's roleplaying characters, the character of D&D players is always lawful evil.

All the powergaming and rules lawyering.

Everyone in this thread who claimed to be otherwise, is larping.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 10, 2019)

Although, most DnD is just chaotic evil because of all the rape.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 10, 2019)

To give a bit of a realler answer; I was never able to articulate why I disliked the D&D alignment system... I knew I didn't like that it caused people to pigeonhole their characters, but I only knew this at a deep level, not in a way I could express.

Until I saw this donnie darko scene:


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 10, 2019)

Neutral Good. Sounds about right.


----------



## Altera the Hun (Mar 10, 2019)

Lawful Neutral for me Chief


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 11, 2019)

Neutral.

Makes sense, I suppose.


----------



## Ambidextype (Mar 11, 2019)

Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Kojiro Brushard (Mar 11, 2019)

Neutral here. I guess that sums me up. I like trying to be as fair as possible and hope things turn out for the better. I also don't care for teams.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 11, 2019)

The problem is that, I think the label actually throws people off in a way.

Good and Evil is

Selfless ---------------------- Selfish

Lawful and Chaotic is

Community ------------------- Individual


Good in DND terms means you value the life and dignity of others, even if you don't personally know them.  You'd save some random at significant risk to yourself, just because you think an unknown actor deserves to live, until proven otherwise. Though this doesn't extend to known evil aligned races in D&D.  A Paladin generally wouldn't attempt to convince a camp of Orcs to leave peacefully.  This means a good character can be played as a bloodthirsty zealot in a D&D setting.  A SJW may be a similar example in RL, because even if what they are doing can be perceived as evil by neutral parties, to the person in question, their actions are motivated to do good for all.

Neutral means you value people who you have personal relationships in the same way.  You generally won't go out of your way to help a stranger. But at one time or another your could be convinced to be selfish or selfless, depending on the circumstances.

Evil means you will not go out of your way to risk yourself, even for those you have a personal relationship with.  Unless there is something you can get out of it.  This doesn't have to be material though.  And evil character might do good deeds, but only because he wants the adoration of the public, the heart of a maiden, or a position appointed by the King.  A sociopath for example could be evil, and yet for the most part, keep up the appearances of being an moral and upstanding member of the community.

Lawful generally means work with a community or law to achieve your goals.  Whether that be getting someone wrongfully accused freed. Or manipulating public opinion or stretching the letter of the law to get someone executed.  Sometimes its also themselves who are very disciplined people, and so it tends to be part of their actual personality.

Neutral is someone that will generally follow the community, but from time to time will go against the community depending on the circumstances, self perservation, greed, or moral outrage.

Chaotic means you ignore the community at large, and generally aren't interested in participating the social circle.  You act, despite what the community or law may think of it. Which could cover a range of archetypes, the wanderer, the angry hermit, the vigilante, to the deranged and insane wizard.

This means it's quite easy to have Good and Evil characters to work together to reach a common goal, even thought their personal motivations may be different.  But much harder for Lawful and Chaotic to work together, whereas one looks to community consensus or the letter of the law, while the other focuses on their personal interpretation and reasoning.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 24, 2019)

Chaotic Evil


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 24, 2019)

Neutral Good.


----------



## Panboys Probation Officer (Mar 24, 2019)

Chaotic Neutral - Who knew ~


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Mar 24, 2019)

How do you do, fellow Lawful Neutrals?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 24, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> View attachment 704932
> How do you do, fellow Lawful Neutrals?


You're a lametard who cant think for himself.
T. Neutral Good.


----------



## Clop (Mar 24, 2019)

I trust the bread bag chart over all other forms of figuring out your alignment.



Chaotic Neutral


----------



## God of Nothing (Mar 24, 2019)

True Neutral bordering on Chaotic Neutral and maybe Lawful Evil according to this bread chart, which is pretty accurate.


Clop said:


> I trust the bread bag chart over all other forms of figuring out your alignment.
> 
> View attachment 704957
> 
> Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 24, 2019)

Clop said:


> I trust the bread bag chart over all other forms of figuring out your alignment.
> 
> View attachment 704957
> 
> Chaotic Neutral



Lawful Good, both on bread and the one in the OP.  I own a bread box in Current Year.  _I'm a baked-goods paladin, yo._  Evildoers, fear the mighty Dame Pumpernickel the Crusty.

...Seriously, though, I was actually expecting Neutral Good, because something-something America Fuck Yeah.  But if I get to be Lawful Good notwithstanding my libertarian bent?  American Paladin, Fuck Yeah!


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Miss Misery (Mar 25, 2019)

Lawful good according to me and the test.

The bread bag chart says lawful neutral.

I don't know who I am anymore.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 25, 2019)

I got Lawful Good, not much of a surprise, but personally, I'd be Neutral Good if the Law would be less capable of serving Good as opposed to my conscience.

For instance, I support the laws against theft and murder because they disrupt society and need punishment, but I could never condone a law allowing slavery and would be civilly disobedient if I was ever forced to comply with it's implementation in any way, because no man should be enslaved against their will, barring punishment for a crime, in which case that would be restitution for their damage to society.


----------



## Reactionary Rhetoric (Mar 26, 2019)

Lawful good according to the test and Lawful Neutral according to the bread-bag test.

Also, 148-gang gang.


----------



## Gingervitis (Mar 26, 2019)

Lawful Neutral on my first D&D test, True Neutral on the retake

Neutral Evil and Chaotic Evil for the bread bags depending on how I’m feeling that day.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Mar 27, 2019)

Neutral Evil on the bread test


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 27, 2019)

Lawful Neutral


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 27, 2019)

Chaotic neutral


----------



## Propane Daddy (Mar 27, 2019)

Lawlful neutral, I tell ya h'what!


----------



## Coelacanth (Mar 27, 2019)

Neutral Good on both the Alignment test and the Bread test.


----------



## Kommie (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## AnOminous (Jan 11, 2022)

I am approaching True Neutral, although my previous tendencies have been chaotic neutral tending towards good, except when I'm in a bad mood and tending towards evil.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 11, 2022)

Going by the questionnaire, I'm True Neutral, but going by the bread bag chart, I'm Chaotic Neutral.

I would definitely see myself as more chaotic neutral, considering what I get up to in life. There were a lot of questions in the D&D quiz that I straight up would not have answered in any way that resembles the choices given.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Jan 11, 2022)

Lawful neutral. Thought I would have been Chaotic neutral, oh well.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Jan 12, 2022)

Neutral Evil


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 12, 2022)

Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jan 12, 2022)

Chaotic good. 

Revolution!! I guess


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 12, 2022)

I always get Chaotic Neutral. I guess that's what comes out if you're kind of Machiavellian, but don't really want to hurt others with it, but just want to make sure you don't get fucked by someone else. At a pinch, a Ruthless Cunt, but only at a pinch.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jan 12, 2022)

Chaotic neutral is a meme alignment for teenagers.

I am true neutral, because I just want to grill for god's sake.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Jan 12, 2022)

Lawful good, 
I guess we really do change bc I always got neutral on these


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jan 12, 2022)

Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jan 13, 2022)

Lawful Neutral


----------



## Ear (Jan 13, 2022)

Lawful neutral. 

I can see this being quite a common alignment on a forum full of observe-but-don't-touch archivists.


----------



## SomeDingus (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jan 13, 2022)

Lawful Neutral. Sounds about right.


----------



## Calvin Coolidge (Jan 13, 2022)

Chaotic neutral in both the OP and breadbox. Funny, one other one (http://easydamus.com/character.html) came out true neutral with chaotic tendencies.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 15, 2022)

*Neutral*



Spoiler: In case you want to read the entire text



A neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. She doesn’t feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most neutrality is a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil. After all, she would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, she’s not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. The common phrase for neutral is "true neutral." Neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion.



Sounds perfectely reasonable to me. It matches with my lack of personality!


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jan 19, 2022)

Neutral Evil? How can you be neutral and evil? They got the first half right, I think, but I'm not sure how my test resulted in evil.



Spoiler



A neutral evil villain does whatever she can get away with. She is out for herself, pure and simple. She sheds no tears for those she kills, whether for profit, sport, or convenience. She has no love of order and holds no illusion that following laws, traditions, or codes would make her any better or more noble. On the other hand, she doesn’t have the restless nature or love of conflict that a chaotic evil villain has. The criminal who robs and murders to get what she wants is neutral evil. Some neutral evil villains hold up evil as an ideal, committing evil for its own sake. Most often, such villains are devoted to evil deities or secret societies. The common phrase for neutral evil is "true evil." Neutral evil is the most dangerous alignment because it represents pure evil without honor and without variation.


----------



## Over Granfalloons (Jan 19, 2022)

Chaotic Neutral —pretty spot-on I should say!


Spoiler



A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn’t strive to protect others’ freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. The chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). The common phrase for chaotic neutral is "true chaotic." Remember that the chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom both from society’s restrictions and from a do-gooder’s zeal.


----------



## Grand Omega (Jan 19, 2022)

Neutral, free of baggage.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 19, 2022)

True Neutral.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Jan 20, 2022)

True Neutral.


----------



## Foxlegendary (Jan 20, 2022)

Neutral


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jan 20, 2022)

One test says True Neutral and another is Chaotic Neutral. If somebody asked me outright I would have gone with Chaotic Good but I guess I'm a bit more indifferent on my views and aloof in interactions with others when I don't need to interact with them than I like to think.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 23, 2022)

Chaotic Neutral. Probably the best "alignment" description over any of those political ones.
I was probably more Chaotic Good in the past when I was a bit more naive and less bitter.

As the legend G. Carlin once said, behind every cynic is a once disappointed idealist.*


Kinda the same with the breadbag-test except sometimes lawful evil.


What the fuck is the bottle-hack?  I didn't know about that.  Now im excited to try it.


----------



## Blackhole (Jan 24, 2022)

True Neutral.
woo-woo.


----------



## Ona Quest (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Tanuki Mixed Nuts (Jan 24, 2022)

True Neutral.


----------



## murph (Jan 24, 2022)

Chaotic good, but I'm open to persuasion. I guess that's the chaotic part.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 24, 2022)

Sweet, I'm Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## WebLurker (Jan 24, 2022)

I suspected as much


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2022)

Irl I am probably Lawful Neutral but in games, almost all my characters were Chaotic Neutral or Evil.

I was usually the GM so I didn't have a character but I would be brought in by a GM in some kind of role where you'd usually just use an NPC but for some reason they wanted an actual person playing them.

This particular vile Chaotic Neutral character had knowledge as to the location of a quest-essential place, and would constantly taunt everyone else about this, as well as just being an insulting asshole in general.  Every single other person in the party wanted to torture my character to get the information, or just to murder me because putting up with my bullshit wasn't worth it, but the party was led by a Paladin.

I would also mock the shit out of the Paladin for being a gutless bastard I could insult to his face and he couldn't do anything about it.

At some point in the campaign they encountered an NPC who had the exact information I had and had been withholding and told it to them.  

You don't even have to guess what happens next.

"Oh, so we don't need this guy any more?"

And then I started taunting the Paladin because you can't just kill me, that wouldn't be goooood.

And he said "I'll repent tomorrow" and ran me through with a sword.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 2, 2022)

I figured as much.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Feb 2, 2022)

Neutral Good


----------



## spicweeb (Feb 2, 2022)

Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Feb 7, 2022)

I got Chaotic Neutral on that test, but I definitely think I lean more towards Neutral Evil or Chaotic Evil.


----------



## Some Badger (Feb 7, 2022)

Took a test at the start of college that said I was lawful neutral. By the end of college, that same test told me I was chaotic neutral. I’ll just split the difference and assume I’m chaotic good on most days. I hate arbitrary rules but at least I have a conscience about the ones I break.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 7, 2022)

neutral good


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Feb 7, 2022)

True Neutral. Gone is the good bias from my youth apparently.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Feb 7, 2022)

Ah, Chaotic Neutral.
Like the life itself.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 7, 2022)

Lawful Good

I really need to play D&D


----------



## The Big O (Feb 8, 2022)

Chaotic Neutral, when I went in thinking I'd be a Neutral Good. Well, if anything the last two/three years of Clown World has been like, I guess things with me have shifted position.


----------



## Law (Feb 8, 2022)

Canadian Gay.


----------



## Shpongoolio Trismegistus (Feb 9, 2022)

Grill.


----------



## Big Scumfuck (Feb 9, 2022)

I used to see myself as Chaotic Good, but I've bumped myself down to Chaotic Neutral.


----------

